# How to remove Raammat?



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

As you can see from these pics, I've got a pretty large amount of this stuff in the car:
http://mattblehm.com/pics/car/interior/stereo/dynamat/

Anyway, I'm now at the point I want to remove it to save weight (there's around 100lb of it in the car.)..

I know the best way to pull off the factory stuff is to freeze it with dry ice and it'll come right up.. but what about this stuff? Of course, I scrubbed the entire car down with degreaser before I installed it and it's been on there for about 3 years, so it's STUCK..

Any ideas?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Good luck iwht this one. Deadening is not supposed to come off. You could sit there with a heat gun and a razor blade and try and chisel it all off, but most likely its not going to come undone


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the heat gun will just make it gooey and even more fun to get off.
I had my wife bring me some dry ice from work and the factory stuff is coming right off. haven't had a chance to try it on the other stuff. the part on the doors is going to be a PITA no matter what I do.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you could heat it up with the heat gun, then get the bulk of it off, and then use something like goo gone to get the amounts of gooey fun off...thats what i meant


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

yeah, it looks like heat is the only way to remove it. But as for the cleanup, I have found in my experiences that good ole' acetone works best for getting the sticky resin off.


----------

